# ‫حصرياً شرح أرجاع الشات القديم الفيس بوك ‬‎



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ni5_lJtxAjY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MATTEW (27 يوليو 2011)

*لو الطريقه نجحت يا مولكا ليك هديه *


----------



## MATTEW (27 يوليو 2011)

*تمام يا مولكان الطريقه اشتغلت كويس جداااااااا 
و الروابط موجوده في الفيديوا علي اليوتيوب زات نفسه 
http://user******s.org/******s/show/107919*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

MATTEW قال:


> *تمام يا مولكان الطريقه اشتغلت كويس جداااااااا
> و الروابط موجوده في الفيديوا علي اليوتيوب زات نفسه
> *


*
ما انا اللي رافعه 

هات بقى الهدية :yahoo:*


----------



## MATTEW (27 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> ما انا اللي رافعه
> 
> هات بقى الهدية :yahoo:*



*منا شفت الاسم يا مولكا بس انا قولت كده علشان مكنتش لاقي الروابط في الاول 

اما بالنسبه للهديه بكره ان شاء الله هديهالك هههههههه :dntknw:
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2011)

> * اما بالنسبه للهديه بكره ان شاء الله هديهالك هههههههه :dntknw:*


*إن غدا لنظاره قريب .. *


----------



## rooney93 (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ع الطريقة الحلوة دي لان الشات القديم افضل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا بجد كنت محتاجة ربنا يباركك


رابط الأداة 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?sort=updated&cat=all&amp...


رابط السكربت

http:// u s e r s c r i p t s.org/ s c r i p t s/show/107919

احذف المسافات علشان الينك يشتغل معاك
http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=h...O7aECtYI_SR8MdWt8MTMxMjAzMzM5OUAxMzExOTQ2OTk5


----------



## holiness (18 أغسطس 2011)

على فكرة الشات الجديد فيه خاصية المحادثة بالصوت و الصورة بالتعاون مع سكايب


----------

